# How long for CO2 results??????



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

First thing you'll probably see is that the plants pearl. Why so low on the CO2? 20-25ppm is the ideal range..and 30ppm is by no means 'dangerous' to the fish.

otherwise, if you have a lot of light, and fertilize properly, it should become very noticable in the faster growing stem plants...some of which may grow 1-2 inches a day.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

when I had everything going good (4+ wpg, ferts, etc) and added CO2 (DIY even), the tank started to flourish within days. I'd say you could notice growth in as little as two days or so? I'm not going to say one, because that seems like a reach 

--cich


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll say 3-4 days is a good guess. Up your CO2 to 30ppm for best results.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

I noticed it when I started with diy in less than a week. With pressurized, I also would suggest going to 25-30ppm, making sure your ferts are in order and you should see the difference in 3-4 days. It's amazingly quick.


----------

